# Parts Needed -91 Stanza



## stanzastella (Jan 14, 2013)

So I am wondering if anyone is running into the same problem I am. I am needing suspension parts (like springs) either OEM or Aftermarket Performance parts for my 91 Nissan Stanza and nobody carries what I need.

Right now my issue is the springs... I found the strut, but no springs. 

Please help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The market is pretty limited on performance equipment for the U12 Stanza. Coilovers are available:

Airbagit NISSAN STANZA adjustable coilovers

If you are looking for stock springs, then you can get them from Nissan. Try:

1st AAA Nissan Parts Store

or 

Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories


----------

